# Lakers Offseason Thread



## BlakeJesus

I know you guys don't pick until what, the 13th pick in the second round, but you do have two second round picks. Who do you guys like?

I think a guy like Latavious Williams could be worth a gamble that late, his basketball IQ is low but he's shown good improvement and work ethic in that area. He obviously is still extremely raw, but he's got a great physical profile. I'm sure the Triangle would eat him alive his first season or two, but he could be a great energy big off the bench down the line.

Point guard is also something else you guys could be looking at, who knows who could drop. Maybe Torrance, Vasquez, Collins, or Alexy Shved would all be good options.


----------



## ceejaynj

*Re: Lakers 2010 Draft Discussion Thread*

Please...no more "gambles" on raw or undeveloped talent.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers 2010 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think we owe this year's draft pick to Memphis.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Lakers 2010 Draft Discussion Thread*



Lynx said:


> I think we owe this year's draft pick to Memphis.


Memphis does get our first round pick, but we have picks #43 and 58 in the 2nd round.


Always hard to predict who we might get, or if we will even keep the picks, but I wouldn't mind us taking Lazar Hayward.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers 2010 Draft Discussion Thread*

^ oh sweet. Thanks for the info.

Hopefully, we can pick a good back up PG who can fill the shoes of Fisher. We have to let either Farmar or Brown go/trade for next season.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers 2010 Draft Discussion Thread*

We are just going to end up trading the 43, like we did with the Patrick Beverley last year.

And our bench will suffer even more last year.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Lakers 2010 Draft Discussion Thread*

I have zero interest in whoever they draft. They will either sell the picks or get someone that is a long shot to make it past training camp.

The real interest comes in what will happen with Farmar, Brown, Powell and Mbenga's free agency.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Lakers 2010 Draft Discussion Thread*

Here are some guys to consider at either of our picks. Most of them aren't likely to contribute right away, but that might fit in better with what the Lakers are doing now anyways. Let them develop and then bring them in.

Charles Garcia
Dexter Pittman
Jerome Jordan
Alexey Shved


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers offseason & draft thread*

So I will just make this an offseason thread as we wont be doing much in the draft

DJ is a FA
Powell is a FA
Fisher is a FA
Brown has a player option
Morrison has a qualifying offer (LMAO) 
Farmar has a qualifying offer


Time for Fisher to become a backup, and acquire a starting guard for a few years. Hinrich anyone?


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Lakers offseason & draft thread*



Cris said:


> Time for Fisher to become a backup,


That was supposed to happen 10 years ago, lol...i'll believe it when I see it


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

Felton or Hinrich

Wouldnt mind Duhon, but i havent paid attention to his play for a couple years


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*



> The Lakers probably won't bring back Mbenga, Morrison and Powell, the NBA executive said.





> Farmar, 23, who earned $1.9 million last season, will be a restricted free agent, meaning the Lakers can match any offer he receives.
> 
> But the Lakers probably will let him walk, according to an NBA executive who was not authorized to speak publicly.
> 
> And it sounds as if Famar is ready to depart after winning two titles. "I want to take a step forward in my career," said Farmar, who wants to be a starting point guard. "We'll see how it works out."


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers-whats-next-20100619,0,4088566.story

...


----------



## LA68

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*



Cris said:


> So I will just make this an offseason thread as we wont be doing much in the draft
> 
> DJ is a FA
> Powell is a FA
> Fisher is a FA
> Brown has a player option
> Morrison has a qualifying offer (LMAO)
> Farmar has a qualifying offer
> 
> 
> Time for Fisher to become a backup, and acquire a starting guard for a few years. Hinrich anyone?





MojoPin said:


> Felton or Hinrich
> 
> Wouldnt mind Duhon, but i havent paid attention to his play for a couple years


Good work Cris !

Fish, DJ come back. Powell 50/50. 

Farmar wants to go so he can start some where LOL

SBrown is opting out. Now that he's a dunker, he wants more money.

Hinrich makes waaaaaay too much money. 

Felton is a Tarheel and the Lakers love Tarheels. I like Felton to take over and let Fish be our specialist off the bench as he should be. 

Second round picks. Basketball IQ or life IQ are very important to the Lakers. The smartest player they can find somewhere in the world will be their pick. 

Sasha worked out, that Chinese guy didn't. 2nd rounders are not guaranteed so why not roll the dice ???


----------



## LA68

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*



MojoPin said:


> Felton or Hinrich
> 
> Wouldnt mind Duhon, but i havent paid attention to his play for a couple years


Duhon can't shoot a lick. He was beaten out by our first rounder from last year. We can do better. I'd rather have Mike Taylor !!


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

Lakers should draft Derrick Caracter in the 2nd round. He's got great strength, footwork and passing abilities for a big man, also probably has more post moves than anyone else in the draft. I think Character could be a decent bench player with spot minutes, and there aren't many bench players in the NBA that have any post moves period. If we get him to lose some weight, we could have a real gem. Worse case scenario, you cut him. Character is 6'9 anywhere from 260 - 290 lbs. For a guy that big though he has really good jump shot, which makes him a good fit for the triangle. Using his strength, he'll be hard to bully around if one of our big men gets into foul trouble.

With the other 2nd round pick I'd get the best European prospect available and just get rights to the guy. This was a guy that was backing up on Oden with ease using his strength.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

As for our point guard situation. I'd love to get Felton if we can, his value is at an all time low because of his bad playoff performance.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

Steve Blake would be a very good pickup for us. He's a great three-point shooter and a pretty good defender.

We also need a veteran big man (Kurt Thomas?) and a wing who can shoot the damn ball.

I want Fish and Shannon back. Everyone else can go.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

We need to get a point guard who can actually get into the paint. Farmar could do it to some extent but he was turned into a spot up shooter by Phil and he's gone anyways.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

Eddie House is an option as well. We can certainly use his hustles off the bench.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

There's a lot of things we should address this off-season. IMO, a bigger problem than our shooting is our (lack) of athleticism. Sasha is our shooting specialist, for better or worse, so I think we should look to bring in some athletes to get out in transition. I want Fish and Shannon back as long as we bring in a true starter. Really don't see any way we can bring in Hinrich and I'd say no to Steve Blake. 

Felton would be great, IMO. Not a typical triangle PG, quite the opposite, in fact. But he'd create a bunch of easy baskets for others in transition and in pick-n-rolls. It's about time _we_ have a quick PG on the team, and Felton is lightning quick. He's pretty good on D too, despite his short stature. He's a pretty bad shooter, though. 

A player I wouldn't mind us taking a chance on with the Bi-anual exception is Rodney Carney. He's a great run-n-jump athlete, explosive finisher, good spot up shooter and a potentially good defender. He can't creat his own offense for the life of him, but he'd be worth a minimum deal and would be a decent 12th man with some upside left.

For the draft, it's unlikely we bring in someone who will have a direct impact. I'd love for us to get Jerome Jordan since the risk would be minimal and his upside quite high. Other than that, I really don't care, just please god, don't draft Sharron Collins or Greivis Vasquez. Both are arogant, overrated college stand-outs with game's that have no chance to translate over to the pros.


----------



## Luke

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

Give me Hinrich, Blake, or Felton and I will be as giddy as a school girl. Make it happen Mitch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

Along with a pg, I think we need to address our scoring off the bench. An athletic wing that can create his own shot would help.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

But who can do that?

I can't think of any cheap athletic wings


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

We can use the MLE to sign 1-2 players, I believe we have our bi-annual exception (or did we use it on Shannon last year?), and we can trade Sasha and his expiring to a team in exchange for a longer contract (James Posey?).

We have several options. We could even pursue a big trade such as Bynum and Sasha for Collison, Okafor and Posey. It saves the Hornets a ton of money and gives them Paul/Thornton/West/Bynum, the Lakers get their defensive/shooting wing off the bench and their PG of the future.

I'm hoping we hang onto Fisher, Shannon, Kobe, Artest, Lamar, Pau and Bynum and look to add a PG, shooter off the bench and a big off the bench (Kurt Thomas, Brad Miller, Josh Boone, Ben Wallace, Amir Johnson).


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

I'd also **** my pants if we got Mike Miller. He's one of the best shooters in the league and would be PERFECT for our bench.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> We can use the MLE to sign 1-2 players, I believe we have our bi-annual exception (or did we use it on Shannon last year?), and we can trade Sasha and his expiring to a team in exchange for a longer contract (James Posey?).
> 
> We have several options. We could even pursue a big trade such as Bynum and Sasha for Collison, Okafor and Posey. It saves the Hornets a ton of money and gives them Paul/Thornton/West/Bynum, the Lakers get their defensive/shooting wing off the bench and their PG of the future.
> 
> I'm hoping we hang onto Fisher, Shannon, Kobe, Artest, Lamar, Pau and Bynum and look to add a PG, shooter off the bench and a big off the bench (Kurt Thomas, Brad Miller, Josh Boone, Ben Wallace, Amir Johnson).


used the bi-lateral last year on Shannon.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

Heard Critt has been added to the Summer League Roster


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

Probably needs it, he needs to be away from Agent Zero as well.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*

I didn't know you meant OUR summer league team... 



> DraftExpress: Javaris Crittenton (#13) made $1.4 million “playing” for the Washington Wizards this season, but was cut midway through the season and did not have the fourth year option on his rookie contract picked up last summer. He’ll try to earn a contract playing summer league with the Lakers in Las Vegas from July 9-18.
> http://thelakersnation.com/blog/201...am/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


He could really help us if Farmar leaves.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

Steve Blake guys, really? The only thing I like about Blake is his attitude. He maximizes every bit of talent that he has. Unfortunetely, he's not very talented at all by NBA standards. Guess he'd be better than nothing, but Jordan is better in just about every aspect of the game besides spot-up shooting.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Lakers Offseason & Draft Thread*



Cris said:


> I didn't know you meant OUR summer league team...
> 
> 
> 
> He could really help us if Farmar leaves.


Kenneth must be ecstatic


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

is Novak still under contract? He could be a cheap addition.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

^bingo!!!!!


....and no thank you


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

I'm glad we brought in Critt. No guarantee that he makes it but I like that he can actually dribble the ball and get into the paint unlike the rest of our point guards.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I'm glad we brought in Critt. No guarantee that he makes it but I like that he can actually dribble the ball and get into the paint unlike the rest of our point guards.


Yep, Java also has Triangle experience from high school as well. He'd also be an upgrade from Fisher.

Last Season
Java 10.3 PER rating, 45.9 fg% 
Fisher 9 PER rating 38 fg%

This doesn't account for the fact a lot of shots Fisher was missing were wide open jump shots and layups whereas Java was on bad team which hurt his shooting. Java's also a better defender. We could probably get him for the minimum too.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

What do people think about bringing in Kyle Korver? Not a great defender but a lights out shooter who can play either wing position.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

Korver would be great, tough and gritty shooter with a beautiful stroke. He makes tough shots on the Jazz team, it's not like he gets wide open jump shots. I'd prefer him over someone like Mike Miller actually.

I think he would be out of the Lakers' price range though. He still has a few years left in the prime of his career and I could see Thunder or someone giving him a mid level exception. Haven't seen many interviews about him but he doesn't seem to be at a point in his career where winning a title (while being paid below market value) is his top priority.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

Ugh...we have enough EMO hair on this team


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Any predictions?

I think we'll keep both picks and I'll even go so far as to predict we take Jon Scheyer at #43. Personally, I wouldn't mind that pick at all.

Other names I'd like to hear:
Willie Warren, Tiny Gallon, Jarvis Varnado


We need shooters, he's a dead eye-shooter, and he'd get a lot of open shots playing with Kobe, Pau, Andrew and Lamar.

As for what I'd like to see, I'd like to see us trade Sasha for someone like James Posey or Jarrett Jack and get another pick out of the deal too.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Any predictions?
> 
> I think we'll keep both picks and I'll even go so far as to predict we take Jon Scheyer at #43. Personally, I wouldn't mind that pick at all.
> 
> Other names I'd like to hear:
> Willie Warren, Tiny Gallon, Jarvis Varnado
> 
> 
> We need shooters, he's a dead eye-shooter, and he'd get a lot of open shots playing with Kobe, Pau, Andrew and Lamar.
> 
> As for what I'd like to see, I'd like to see us trade Sasha for someone like James Posey or Jarrett Jack and get another pick out of the deal too.


I'd love to get Jack if it were possible. He'd be a great big defensive PG that could be our starter immediately. He'd fill up our biggest hole (defense at the PG position) and comes at a reasonable price.

I think Warren is going in the 1st round and won't be available.

I'd like to pick up Derrick Caracter with one of our 2nd round picks. I wouldn't mind getting Gallon and Caracter just to have two strong bigs. That would be a decent insurance policy if Bynum gets injured again.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

No to Scheyer and Varnado. Scheyer will be no better than Sasha and Varnado is too thin/weak and has no offensive ability.

And it wouldn't surprise me at all if we traded one or both of our picks.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> No to Scheyer and Varnado. Scheyer will be no better than Sasha and Varnado is too thin/weak and has no offensive ability.
> 
> And it wouldn't surprise me at all if we traded one or both of our picks.


Agreed, both those guys would be worse than Sasha both on offense and defense. I'm hoping the Lakers use the picks to get two big men.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*



Kenneth said:


> I'd like to pick up Derrick Caracter with one of our 2nd round picks. I wouldn't mind getting Gallon and Caracter just to have two strong bigs.


Caracter? The same Derrick Caracter that Rick Patino said he'd never "seen anyone so far behind in the game of life"?

Anyway, I could see us trading the picks or stashing someone in Europe.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Grevis Vasquez!

That dude is a baller. Straight up shooter, defends and a great competitor. Watched him play against MSU. Mark my words, he's a sleeper and currently at 48 in the mock draft. Lakers must get him!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Here we go...
31: Tibor Pleiss going to OKC in a couple trades (to ATL then to OKC). Analysts say OKC do great with international players. Really? Why? Because Serge Ibaka worked out. Yeah, that's a huge sample size of 1, you stupid mother****ers. These commentators have said the dumbest **** all night long.

32: Dexter Pittman. Uh, ok. Could've probably gotten him 20 picks later on. Interesting.

We should snatch up Alabi or Whiteside if they're still there. Working with Pau and Andrew would do either of those two wonders. Throw em into garbage time to swat the crap out of scrubs when we're spanking the Minnesotas and Memphises of the league and they'll have some trade value.

Avery Johnson speaking now. I ****ing love Avery Johnson. Really hope the Nets do well soon.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

33: Hassan Whiteside

So much for landing him. SAC now has Landry, Thompson, Cousins, Dalembert and Whiteside. Hard not to like that young big man rotation.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Dominique Jones traded to Dallas. Thank you, Adam Silver. Welcome to 30 minutes ago.

34: Armon Johnson goes to Portland


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

35: Nemanja...Jumanji? What? OK, alright whatever. You're name's not Willie Warren. **** off.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

36: Terrico White. I believe Kendrick Perkins called this kid "country strong". I don't know what that means. I'm from Santa Barbara. I don't care.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

37: Darrington Hobson - this dude should seriously look into starting his own law firm, becoming a butler or something.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

38: Andy Rautins. The Knicks seem to have the false perception that they can take good college players with no NBA potential and turn them into players.

You're the Knicks. Wake up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

39: Landry Fields. No idea who he is, but he went to Stanford. That makes him smarter than everyone in the building booing him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

40. Lance Stephenson
41: Jarvis Varnado

Blazers trade Webster to Minny for Gomes and Babbitt. Welcome to 2hrs ago...

Alabi, Warren still available...We'll be able to take one of them. I'm hoping it's Alabi.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Lakers NEED TO DRAFT WARREN. I would be almost as mad as when the Mitch skipped on Barbosa and Varejao if they don't!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

42: Da'Sean Butler

Interesting pick. Heat picking up some players here...Pittman, Varnado, Butler. All good college players with big-time question marks.

WE'RE UP!!!

Alabi, Ebanks, Gallon, Lawal, Robinson and Warren the best available.

Please not Ebanks or Robinson!!! Either Alabi, Gallon, Lawal or Warren and I'm happy. Like I said earlier, I'd also be happy with Scheyer.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

43: Lakers select...

no one yet...Hawks trade with Nets...Hawks trade Pleiss to Thunder...

Lakers select...Devin Ebanks. Goddamnit.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Dammit, I don't mind Ebanks BUT YOU HAVE TO PICK WILLIE WARREN in this situation given the Laker's **** point guards. ****KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Didn't know that about him as a defender, but I still would rather have Warren. WTF


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*



Kenneth said:


> YOU HAVE TO PICK WILLIE WARREN in this situation given the Laker's **** point guards. ****KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


I agree. But I really don't see Ebanks ever being a productive NBA player. He can't shoot for ****. I know, I know, Ariza couldn't shoot in college either. But that kind of improvement doesn't happen every day.

I would've rather had Warren. I think he would've had potential to help out next season.

I'll take this as a sign that we'll use our FA money on PGs. I hope...

Now Warren will probably go to some ****ty team in a ****ty situation and will never develop his full potential.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

In other news...we have the 58th pick too!! Ginobili, Gomes and Scola (I believe) were taken in the 50s...it can happen!!!


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

What the hell Mitch was thinking...I guess defensively, Devin would be great playing behind Artest.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

p.s Devin is from Queens, NY. Ron and LO will dig it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Alabi and Warren still on the board. Some Brazilian dude who is apparently the next Marc Gasol just got taken at 45 because NBA GMs are all retarded. Well, either that or the ESPN analyst is an idiot.

Both possibilities are likely.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*






Nasty dunk!​


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*



Lynx said:


> What the hell Mitch was thinking...I guess defensively, Devin would be great playing behind Artest.


I think that was exactly what they were thinking. He's an athletic dude too. They must've liked that.

We gotta grow some balls, though.

I feel like the Lakers go into every 2nd Rd pick thinking "he's a second rounder. he can't contribute to a championship team". But you CAN'T think that way. Look at DeJuan Blair...you can find very good players in the 2nd Round that can contribute RIGHT AWAY.

It's just plain naive and stupid to think that every second round pick is a project.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Warren and Scheyer still available. Solomon Alabi lasts all the way until 50 before being snatched up by Dallas.

Give me Warren if he's there, or Scheyer if he's gone. Don't take an international guy. Both Warren and Scheyer are good enough to make our roster on a minimum contract.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

There are still viable pg options. If Warren doesnt fall to us we can still give Sherron Collins or Mikhail Torrance a try.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Clippers get Willie Warren. F!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Great. Let him go to the Clippers and get buried behind Baron and Bledsoe.

Scheyer, Sherron Collins, Stanley Robinson, Caracter, Aubrey Coleman (NCAA's leading scorer, right?) still on the board.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Who am I kidding? We're gonna take some no-name.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Pacers took somebody...we're up again.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Ooooh we're gettin our pick on TV. That's what winning the title does for ya...

Dallas trades Solomon Alabi to Toronto for a future pick...

We select...Derrick Caracter. OK, that'll do, I suppose.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

we got our own Big Baby in Character. he got a chance to stick.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Derrick clashed with Patino before transferring to UTEP. Don't like this. Mitch should have addressed PG situation in this draft. Lame ass.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Guy is a banger as I said in the draft forum. He also is a terrific offensive rebounder. A nice change of pace guy to have. Ebanks with his length and athleticism could also be a great defensive role player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Hearing that the Nuggets might buy the Caracter pick


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Don't really care if we give Caracter to the Nuggets.

Ebanks will make the team. Other than that, I'll hope we bring back Fish and Shannon, trade Sasha for something useful and sign Blake, Bell and Josh Boone in Free Agency.

Fish/Blake
Kobe/Bell/Shannon
Artest/Walton/Ebanks
Pau/Odom
Bynum/Boone


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

hmm..
Trade Bynum and Lamar for Chris Paul and Okafor. Sign Raja Bell and Josh Boone. Resign Fish, Shannon and Josh Powell. Bring in Byron Scott to coach.

CP3/Fish/Shannon
Kobe/Bell/Sasha
Artest/Walton/Ebanks
Pau/ Powell/ Caracter
Okafor/Boone

:cabbagepatch: 

:vuvuzela:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

If we traded for Paul, our lineup would be flat-out ridiculous. We'd have 3 of the top 10 players in the league (CP3, Kobe, Pau) and two supreme defenders at their positions (Artest and Okafor).

We'd have to add a couple guys like Bell and Haslem/Gooden to the bench, though. Our bench would be horrid.

After dealing Peterson, I don't see any reason for the Hornets to deal Paul. They'll find a taker for Songaila (coupled with a draft pick) before the deadline and they'll probably be able to deal Posey to a contender for an expiring too (maybe even to us for Sasha).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Ebanks is Ariza's clone!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

Having read what Mitch said, it sounds like both of these guys will have a shot to make the roster. It sounds like we pegged Ebanks as a first rounder and had Caracter going in the mid-second round.

We did indeed select Ebanks with the goal of his backing up Artest at SF, since Luke's back and ankles are continuously giving out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers' 2010 NBA Draft Thread*

And funnily enough, Ebanks says his game most closely resembles that of.....Trevor Ariza.

http://my.lakers.com/blogs/2010/06/24/lakers-select-devin-ebanks-at-no-43/


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

Chris Paul on the trading block. Maybe Mitch can take advantage of the Hornet's stupidity.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

I like these picks. I dont know anything about them, but from what I hear it makes sense. A good wing defender to help out Ron/Kobe, when Luke cant play or just when we need defense. And a prospect with a lot of upside who might need nothing more than Kobe to show him how to be a pro.

It also leads me to believe that we will pursue a MLE level PG free agent


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

Let's also not forget about Chinemelu Elonu, our second rounder from last year who should be in the SPL this year too.



> Elonu was drafted by the Los Angeles Lakers with the 59th pick in the 2009 NBA Draft.[3] He later signed a two-year deal with the Spanish club team Zaragoza. He has an opt-out clause that will allow him to sign with the Lakers after the 2009-10 season.[5]


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

I think this was a good draft. I especially liked the Caracter pick.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

Anyone else a tad bit concerned that we now have zero point guards on our roster?


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

Nope.

Fisher is coming back. There are a lot of other guards who will play for the Lakers for less than the MLE.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

Do we take a stab at Richard Jefferson? He could prove to be a useful backup at the 2 and 3. And we could lowball him seeing as he had a horrible year.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

He'll probably seek the full MLE especially since he just played the past season in Texas which has no income taxes. He's going to get hit twice in that aspect unless you goes to a team in TX or FL.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

he's a free agent?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

Reports are that he opted out of his last year.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*



elcap15 said:


> he's a free agent?


He opted out of his contract.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

scary we are at 81 Mil with only 7 players


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*



Basel said:


> He opted out of his contract.


what a fool.

Maybe someone will pay him. Who knows in this league.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

I bet he just goes back to SA on a longer deal for less money. He isn't that stupid, if he leaves texas not only is he getting paid less he is getting killed by taxes.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*



Cris said:


> I bet he just goes back to SA on a longer deal for less money. He isn't that stupid, if he leaves texas not only is he getting paid less he is getting killed by taxes.


Agreed. Also I can't imagine San Antonio wanting him back at all.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Do we take a stab at Richard Jefferson? He could prove to be a useful backup at the 2 and 3. And we could lowball him seeing as he had a horrible year.


I don't see it happening. He got out of his contract to get more money.... With Artest and Ebanks, we don't really need him, because I think he would want a 4 year deal or so. We could probably get Raja Bell for half the money and half the years.

In terms of other moves, I think we are bringing back Powell for the minimum. Ebanks and Caracter will also both make the team on the minimum contracts, with Ebanks getting a 2 or 3 year offer and Caracter getting a one year offer.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Lakers Offseason, Summer League & Draft Thread*

RJ is going to be waaaaaaay expensive. HE didnt opt out to explore the market


----------



## JerryWest

Anthony Morrow would be a great steal if we can get him. The fact that the Bulls signed Korver makes for less competition for Morrow. I kept getting the feeling that Presti is going to steal Morrow for a cheap contract like how he got Thabo last year.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

To finish out our roster I would like to see us re-sign Brown, let Fisher go, and bring in a guy like T-Mac or Stackhouse who could bring some scoring ability off the bench. Then add a cheap big man and we would be set.


----------



## JerryWest

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> To finish out our roster I would like to see us re-sign Brown, let Fisher go, and bring in a guy like T-Mac or Stackhouse who could bring some scoring ability off the bench. Then add a cheap big man and we would be set.


I agree with this.

I wanted Tony Allen though, but it looks like Grizz got him. An Allen/Kobe backcourt would make the Lakers one of the greatest defensive teams of all time, when you have Bynum/Gasol/Artest up front.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Now with Fisher back in the mix, we can turn our attention to bolstering our bench. Who do we go after with the remaining MLE??


----------



## elcap15

I hope its Morrow, but I dont see how we would get him for the $ we got left. I also think he's restricted which means GSW would definately take him for that contract.

Realistically I could see Raja Bell coming, then I would have to claw my eyes out a little bit when I saw him in uniform.

I would love to get another true shooter. You know, like what Sasha is supposed to be. I also think we have to get Congo Cash back next season just for Practice and insurance.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

We really need an athlete.


----------



## elcap15

Ebanks is our athlete


----------



## elcap15

we need a shooter and a Reserve big


----------



## elcap15

There is an interesting story on Rashad McCants on ESPN today. HE is looking for work. I honestly dont remember his game very well, but it seems personality was his problem, he didnt play last season. He might be a good flyer considering his raw talent and the strong personalities on this team to keep him in check.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

elcap15 said:


> There is an interesting story on Rashad McCants on ESPN today. HE is looking for work. I honestly dont remember his game very well, but it seems personality was his problem, he didnt play last season. He might be a good flyer considering his raw talent and the strong personalities on this team to keep him in check.


He could score but he was somewhat of a chucker. And I do remember rumors of attitude problems.

He wouldn't have been a bad summer league invite.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Mike_Bresnahan
> 
> Kupchak has began contract negotiations with second-round draft picks Devin Ebanks and Derrick Caracter, who played well in summer league.


Twitter


----------



## Wilmatic2

elcap15 said:


> There is an interesting story on Rashad McCants on ESPN today. HE is looking for work. I honestly dont remember his game very well, but it seems personality was his problem, he didnt play last season. He might be a good flyer considering his raw talent and the strong personalities on this team to keep him in check.


Gerald Green or DJ Strawberry > McCants


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Any news on Bynums surgery??


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Any news on Bynums surgery??


He's supposed to have it today.


----------



## The Immortal CJ

I heard he has like 6-8 weeks to recover. With a healthy Bynum this team is almost unbeatable.


----------

